# Cross-Universe Army Matchups--Warriors of Chaos vs Mordor



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

So this is a crazy idea I had waiting for stuff to download. Take two armies--one from Warhammer (or 40k) and one from another universe (not Warhammer), slap 'em together, make em fight, and debate the winner.


So for the first matchup, we'll have the Warriors of Chaos (marauders, knights, slaughterbrutes, etc) squaring off against the Mordor (including Isengard), at the height of both of their powers. 



Personally, I'm inclined to say the Warriors of Chaos would win, but the Orcs might be able to bog them down by sheer attrition. Look how many bodies they brought to Minas Tirith and Helms Deep.



But what do you guys think?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Nazgul + Balrog = Win.

Seriously, if you're looking at the fluff for it, very little could stop those creatures. The Balrog was equivalent, easily to a Greater Demon Prince, while the Nazgul each were powerful Lord-Level characters, and that's without their wyvren mounts. Then you get to throw in Isengard, where he bred his own army of super-orc, Mordor with its thousands upon millions of endless bodies....

The only thing Warhammer Chaos has going for it, really, is that magic is far more common. Oh, and dragons.


----------

